# mit sich zerfallen



## Jagorr

Hallo. Ich lese gerade _Den blonden Eckbert_ von Tieck, wo ich ein paar interessante Wortschatzexemplare angetroffen habe, unter anderem:
_
Eckbert lebte nun eine lange Zeit in der größten Einsamkeit; er war schon sonst immer schwermütig gewesen, weil ihn die seltsame Geschichte seiner Gattin beunruhigte und er irgendeinen unglücklichen Vorfall, der sich ereignen könnte, befürchtete: aber jetzt war er ganz *mit sich zerfallen*. _

Welche Bedeutung trägt _mit sich _bei diesem Verb? Könntet Ihr vielleicht noch andere Verben mit _mit sich _angeben?

Und, schließlich, wie drückt man dasselbe im Spanischen aus?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bwprius

Ludwig Tieck (Johann Ludwig Tieck (Berlín, 31 de mayo de 1773 - íd., 28 de abril de 1853), escritor e hispanista alemán del Romanticismo.)
*Eckbert el Rubio (Cuentos fantásticos)*
Traducción de: Isabel Hernández

Wie du siehst, gibt es eine gedruckte Übersetzung des fraglichen Buches.


----------



## bwprius

Noch etwas mehr Kontext:


----------



## bwprius

En este extracto de Google Books aparece "mit sich zerfallen" y parece que lo equiparan a "Selbstverachtung" o "inner disintegration".


----------



## Alemanita

Jagorr said:


> _Eckbert lebte nun eine lange Zeit in der größten Einsamkeit; er war schon sonst immer schwermütig gewesen, weil ihn die seltsame Geschichte seiner Gattin beunruhigte und er irgendeinen unglücklichen Vorfall, der sich ereignen könnte, befürchtete: aber jetzt war er ganz *mit sich zerfallen*. _
> 
> 
> Und, schließlich, wie drückt man dasselbe im Spanischen aus?



descontento de sí mismo
Fuente: Diccionario en papel Slabý / Grossmann / Illig,  1973


----------



## Alemanita

Jagorr said:


> Könntet Ihr vielleicht noch andere Verben mit _mit sich _angeben?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



mit sich im reinen sein
mit sich zufrieden sein
mit sich selbst uneins sein
...
son los que se me ocurren así, a bocajarro.


----------

